# [Serializing] Mehrere Objekte in einer einzigen Datei speichern



## Androbin (12. Apr 2014)

Hallo Leute,
die Überschrift verrät es bereits:
"Wie kann man ( mit Serializing ) mehrere Objekte in einer einzigen Datei speichern ?", soll heißen:
"Wie kann ich mehrere Variablen ( verschiedener Typen ) in einer einzigen, gemeinsamen Datei ablegen?"


----------



## Androbin (13. Apr 2014)

Hat sich erledigt!
Hab' ganz einfach ne Hashmap<String, Object> benutzt! Object steht in meinem Fall für weitere Hashmaps.


----------

